# Blank screen every once in a while and tv turning back on



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

Is anyone else still seeing blank screens (for like 3 seconds every 5-10 minutes) and also when you turn the tv off, it turns back on and you have to turn it off again (it stays off after second time)? 

Blank screen issue happens across multiple apps, love this streamer other then that!


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

No to the blank screens, but one of my TS4Ks is hanging off of an A/V receiver, and ever since the last update it will sometimes turn the receiver back on after I have shut if off.


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

I just had a strange blank screen issue. The TivoStream was working fine as I switch to Prime Video and found "One Night in Miami." After the film should have started, the screen went completely blank but the audio continued. I backed out of the film and the video returned. Re-start the movie and the same thing. Happened 3X before I gave up on the TS. I switched to my Prime Video app on Tivo Bolt and watched the film without incident.

This error has not returned with other apps on TivoStream ... yet.


----------



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm occasionally seeing this also and end up having to power cycle my TS in order to get screen to display.


----------

